# 36w 8000k ADA Lamp?



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking about replacing my 40w dual daylight with one of these 36w 8000k ADA CF bulbs. Is there a difference between the two as far as the way growth is affected or should I just hold onto the 40w?

I would be losing 4w but possibly at the gain of more spectral output in the necessary red/blue growth areas...

While the 36w 8000k ADA lamp seems to render better color for the tank (not that that means anything, just aesthetic), I cannot find a spectral output for this lamp, so if anyone has any info on it please share? 

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought 2 of the ADA 36w 8000K bulbs. I have a 2 x 40w Orbit fixture over a 15g tall. The front bulb is the 8000K bulb and the rear bulb is the stock dual daylight 6700K/10,000K that I use for a long noon burst. This aquarium has E-C and pressurized CO2.

The plant growth is great. Red colors suffer a bit.

The 8000K bulb has a nice crisp white color when you look at it. It makes the 6700K part of the dual daylight bulb look light yellow and it makes the 10,000K part look light blue when you look at it in the fixture. This is what I expected them to look like.


----------

